# RGC - Redstar Gold Corp. (TSX.V)



## Userman (13 July 2016)

*Redstar Gold (RGC.V) News – Completes Sampling Mapping at Unga Gold Project*

Reports 738 gm / t gold.   _ (26 ounces gold / t)_

http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=6509958092311371&qm_symbol=RGC

www.redstargold.com


----------

